# Fun in Seaquen



## corwyn77 (Nov 29, 2011)

So our erratic Orc fighter/cleric has decided that it would be fun to volunteer to beta test some biomancy experiment. I'm looking for suggestions as to how to 'reward' him for some bravery. I don't want to make the character unplayable. OTOH, it may be a good time to teach him some restraint.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 29, 2011)

Which version of the AP are you playing?


----------



## corwyn77 (Nov 29, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Which version of the AP are you playing?




Sorry, 4e.


----------



## Selganor (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd take a look at the "Spellscarring" Rules from the Forgotten Realms. They could fit the mutations from Biomancy somewhat.


----------



## Ormazd (Dec 3, 2011)

Isn't there a section on grafts in the Open Grave sourcebook? I think it's primarily undead-type additions, but the rules could probably pretty easily be adapted to biomancy.


----------



## Jhaelen (Dec 5, 2011)

There's also symbionts. They were introduced in the 'Khyber's Harvest' free promotion adventure module for the Eberron setting.


----------



## OnlineDM (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd give him freaky-looking wings that are mostly useless and ugly, but that can be used once per day to fly up to 6 squares as a move action.


----------

